# bay area acid washing / stone washing



## ashkanls (Jul 25, 2008)

Im new to the site so sorry if this is in the wrong place to ask this question. I live in the bay area and I cant find anyone that acid washes/ stone washes shirts. if you know anyone in the bay that does it please let me know. Thank you Ashkan


----------

